# crested gecko temp



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi i have a few question about the temp of my crested geckos tank 
i have seen a temp of 25.6°c what is the max temp they can go too the viv is an exo terra 12"x12"x18" i have one top canopy for the moon glow thats all but during the day the temp has read 25.6°c i read some where that over 26°c is harmfull but i also read that in there native country it gets too 32°c 
so what is true ( they both seem fine but its not been too hot yet so want to fix before to late )
and if it too high how do i cool the viv down ??


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

mine live at room temps 

dont let the temps get above 80f i use a cpu fan on top running on a 5 volt convertor if it get to hot also i up the amount of time i spray the viv 

if it gets really hot then i place a few ice cubes on the wire top near the fan but make sure the crested gecko is not underneath the dripping water


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

My viv is quite big (1mtr x 18inch x 1mtr), so i can be more flexable with the heating. 6 inches under the ceramic can get to about 32c but as it's a bigger viv it doesn't hold that temperature everywhere.
I do find that they're more active when it's warmer and come out earlier.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

*cresties*

so meko you use i heater then ?
i know my tank is small 12x12x18 but till i know the sex of one of my gekos i will have too leave as is were on 4 months so should be soon i think 

its just room temp no lights its gone too 27°c today 26°c is 80°f so not happy i will get a fan kit
i just can not put it any where else which is a problem its by the window which is not good but we have the curtain shut its just the room so warm 
fan it is i just found a lucky reptile one will get that ( dam out of stock till Oct )
i did notice that the one i am sure is a girl ( lara )has been more active last two days normally she hides all the time


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Have a look at this link - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/675205-death-myths-correct-heating-protocols.html

It suggests that cresties can actually cope with higher temperatures then is recommended (although it may not be ideal for long periods), but it's an interesting read anyway. 

You can try misting the enclosure as that can also lower the temperature briefly, although too much misting is not ideal. Like you said, a fan is also another option.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

*cresties*

that artical explains a lot to me and makes a lot more sense than the 26°c and not higher as naturally it can go to 32°c+ so i am happy and from what i have seem last few days they seem happier with a bit more warmth so will leave them as is till they are bigger and i know what is happening 
thanks again : victory:


----------

